

Dyn Free/Non-paid SLA Updated - prplhaz4
http://clients.mill33.com/campaign/3900/subscriber/24265895/token/0eb72e99c802

======
prplhaz4
Really surprised by this change in policy...kind of annoying to those of us
who have these accounts (and have been actively using them) for years. The
free accounts were great for my personal stuff, and the more robust paid
services for work. Now they're forcing me to manually log in monthly...boo.

Sounds like I'll be losing my dyn domains soon!

